# The BENION BI5012 Waterproof Smart Watch Sport Android Bluetooth Military Fitness Army iOS



## Wolfmen (Sep 18, 2021)

What function does a Military smart watch need to have?


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

If you were a military man I think you could answer your own question but if you are a "civvie "there would be a lot of simple things that you might take for granted in a watch that would be far more important to a military mind than just how nice a watch looked.



Wolfmen said:


> What function does a Military smart watch need to have?


 Having looked at that Benion "military fitness watch" online - forget it for a thousand reasons


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

It would have to be a miracle for a watch costing about £27 (on Amazon UK) to be in any way suitable for the modern soldier. A close look at the Amazon reviews reveals the shortcomings of this watch, and as a soldier, I would certainly not risk a cheap Chinese wristwatch to keep going when the going gets tough. A bit of fun for a civilian wannabe commando, maybe, but definitely not for the real thing.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

I can't imagine any member of the armed forces being interested in how many steps they have done. I would guess that they just go on a 5 mile run with a backpack full of weights as they know that amount of steps sometimes doesn't represent amount of effort.

Casio G-Shock...does the job for most in the armed forces. Really tough, tells the time accurately, and doesn't notify you when you need to hydrate.


----------



## brianbennett863 (Oct 18, 2021)

Personally, I use Casio G-Shock and there were no problems.


----------

